# Corrado G60 revisted.. Horror story within.. And wetsand!



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Some of you might remember my mates G60 Corrado i detailed last year..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=42817

Well, the owner had some bad luck over the winter period. He kept his car under a inflated bubble since he doesn't have a garage to store the car.. During the windy days back in December the cover collapsed and caused a  mess!
































































Nice eh?





































So as you can see, it was violated severly!! swirls and flurrys of RIDS closely packed, very closely.

Appologies at this stage my camera was out since my missus took it on her travels.. I used an old one for the before pics, lookin rather naff but never the less telling the story quite well so far.

So, Monday morning.. Freezing cold i give the car a good wash. I didn't see the point of TBM, do you? :lol: so i foamed it over using the gilmour with some CG Maxi Suds and APC.



















Dried using Aquatouch FBZ.

So, now it was time to test what was going to correct the damage. Went through all my Menz polishs' and Megs.. nothing was cutting it. Tried Farcela G10, worked little better.. So it looked like i was going to need some compound.. but nothing too abrasive..



















So i picked up some 3m fine compound and some Abralon 2000 grit 75mm snap backs, you know where this is heading!



















And after 4 passes, yes 4! i was getting the finish i look for as being acceptable.










Heres a pic of the mirror before wetsand,










Then after.. You can see the white deeper scratches.. Well those would be the RIDS.. Made compounding them out a damn sight easier!!



















You can see the oils releasing when breaking down the tiny grit like particles in the 3m fine compound worked in around speed 3-4 then upto 5 for polishing and maybe 6 if i need little more heat for some of the more stubborn scratchs..














































This is what you get after 2 pass's of compounding, see the DA marks from wetsanding with the Abralon pads? Not acceptable.. hence why it took 4 hits per section










Ignore the dust, came off the MF..

Heres a few general afters to see how it scales up..





































Bonnet :doublesho










After 2 hits..




























After 4. You can see a little marring but thats normal for compounding.










Following morning you can see some beeding from 50/50 bonnet.



















Close up.

After the car was compounded, and wetsanded in areas that needed it the car was Polished using an old favorite of mine Klasse AIO, applied with the PC on speed 4 with a 3m waffle pad (black)

Then onto the LSP of my choice, Victorias Concours Wax.

*Afters!*
































































The owner will tidy up the rim lips (you might see the rust) before up coming show..

This took me around 40hrs to complete. I started Monday finished Sunday. I did around 6hours per day (fitted in with my day job)

Probably the hardest correction work i've ever had to face. The owner learned a valuble leason..

I learned i need a pissing rotary :lol:

If you want see the car in person it will be at the Ultimate Dubs show. I'll get some better pics up then as theres alot of overcast.. Unless its brighter in the morning.

Thanks for reading,
Am.


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

not been a member long ,alot of the details on this forum are on clean cars,but this is awsome a car that needs a respray and ends up like this totally awsome in my book


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thats one of the meanest looking Corrado i've ever seen! Widened steels look mint too, they staying on for the show???
God I miss my old one 

Will have to have a good luck at Ultimate Dubs! That reminds me, I need to detail the Bora :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

superb turnarond mate,great car


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

What a GREAT job! 

I'm not with the wheels though .... are they supposed to be like that??


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Great result. I admired your hard work and skills.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - you love your wetsanding :doublesho and I'm surprised you arent using a rotary already....

WTF with those wheels though  I would much rather se it on a tasteful set of alloys me thinks


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome finish


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Brilliant correction work ! :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is an amazing bit of correction work and a stunning finish


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

What a car....lovely work m8:buffer:


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

thats amazing work !!! The car looks fantastic... but them wheels..hmm..certainly different


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

That´s an unbelievable job. What a finish - remarkable, as David Coleman would say...


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant job mate, not surprised it took you so long :thumb:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

genius on the wetsanding, im having a go at that, where did you get the 75mm back plate?


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

xyber said:


> genius on the wetsanding, im having a go at that, where did you get the 75mm back plate?


Local bodyshop suppliers, around £25inc the VAT. For a pack of 20. I used 3 for this one. You can get 150mm ones too. (1000,2000,4000 grits)


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Great job !!!! Amazing how you brought back the shine on that car without a rotary:doublesho RESPECT!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Good work I like the wheels!


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

great finish. 

Those wheels and stretched tyres are absolutely rank though. They ruin the lines of what is normally a stunning car. Each to their own though i guess.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

God I wish I could drum-up the nerve to wetsand...there's some orangepeel on my red MG Turbo's back flanks which I know would flat-out with a bit of wetsanding, but I lack the confidence and knowledge to tackle it.


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

Must admit dont like this take on the Corrado but fantastic work, can't believe you managed it without a rotary, total respect


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

Stunning correction work, and as a result stunning G !


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i think them wheels are illegal, as the wheels extend further than the bodywork (im not an MOT tester tho btw)


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome job, that is some turnaround!!:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work

And certainly dedicated as usual 

Is the day van the ALtezza replacement, bet that will have some gear in


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Loving the result, all that hard work paid off and should be good for UD's!!

I like the steelies with the stretched tyre look I must admit, its different and looks great!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome correction on a awesome motor...............:thumb:


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> i think them wheels are illegal, as the wheels extend further than the bodywork (im not an MOT tester tho btw)


As long as the tyre thread is inside the arch they are deemed legal.. but there is a limit of course!!

Nice work on the G60.. I did my friends a month back and straight away he put a car cover over... I told him the risks but he said it would be ok and that if it was bad, at least he has my number! Aww well!!:buffer:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning work mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nice work
> 
> And certainly dedicated as usual
> 
> Is the day van the ALtezza replacement, bet that will have some gear in


Kinda a replacement..

Oh yes, there will be some gear in there. About time i pulled my finger out and built a boomer again.

Needs a detail too :lol:


----------



## Black 125 (Mar 5, 2007)

Great turn around. I hope he does not mess it up again as he is probably running low on clearcoat.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

You are the 'Wetsanding King'.

Brilliant work.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Black 125 said:


> Great turn around. I hope he does not mess it up again as he is probably running low on clearcoat.


3 coats, i doubt it


----------



## RacX (Nov 30, 2007)

Sexual stuff


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Another stunning wet-sand job:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow what a motor 

Wish i had the balls to wetsand a motor!!

Did you take many paint readings? How much paint did you remove?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

awesome work, i love the 50/50 beading shot

but it looks like someone has a flat tyre


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

when the cover colapsed did it shrink his tyres:lol: 

WTF is that all about? Cound he not afford the correct size tyres so went for some that were about 40mm narrower:lol: :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Trophy165 said:


> Wow what a motor
> 
> Wish i had the balls to wetsand a motor!!
> 
> Did you take many paint readings? How much paint did you remove?


I would imagine he removed less than you would think, probably 5-10 microns tops...even then i'd be surprised if it was that much.

Inspirational work mate, those abralon pads come in handy! I still prefer not to use them with the orbitals if i dont have to purely due to the marks you described, think a full Mirka set up is needed 

:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Super bit of correction work mate:thumb: 

Looking at those 'C' shaped marks left from the abralon / PC, the PC throw is a bit big for the Mirka discs - Might be worth having a look in B&Q at some of their cheap finishing sanders as some of them have a throw close to the Mirka (and only cost about £15:thumb: )

Another great post though mate:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Might be worth having a look in B&Q at some of their cheap finishing sanders as some of them have a throw close to the Mirka (and only cost about £15:thumb: )


Oh no - that could mean a trip to B&Q for me!!!

Mr Singh - you have great big hairy steel balls mate. Serious respect and top notch work :thumb:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Started doing this today on my VR6, what did you use in the way of lube and what speed were you running at? I dont seem to be making much headway on the orange peel

cheers


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Update on this mota..




























Didn't have time to take any photos.. Basically the car had inflicted more swirls and scratchs..

The car was Polished with 3m Ultra Fine Polish with the Makita, Menz Top Inspection, 2 Coats of Vic Concours and final wipe down with Z8.

Won 2nd place trophy for Best Corrado at the MIVW show in Holland


----------



## chris-gts (Jun 12, 2008)

looks wicked mate


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Singh said:


> Didn't have time to take any photos.. Basically the car had inflicted more swirls and scratchs..
> 
> The car was Polished with 3m Ultra Fine Polish with the Makita, Menz Top Inspection, 2 Coats of Vic Concours and final wipe down with Z8.
> 
> Won 2nd place trophy for Best Corrado at the MIVW show in Holland


Quality mate, quality work and a quality motor...............


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Awesome work mate, looked great at Ultimate dubs, and in the Golf+ feature last month!
Well deserved trophy at MIVW too, loads of sweet touches, easily one of the most original corrado's around!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Great Work,, liking the 1st set of wheels but the show pics ones are much better.

How the fook did he get more swirls in that short space of time, you need to teach him correct wash technique lol


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Great correction and lovely car.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Awsome work :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great correction work, looks superb now :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

another fantastic wetsanding correction :thumb:

i love the 50/50 beading shot


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

That is stunning. Such a deep glass after it was corrected!


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

brilliant mr s!!

whats the pad you are using..?

do you have that 3M on special offer too?


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Gandi said:


> Great Work,, liking the 1st set of wheels but the show pics ones are much better.
> 
> How the fook did he get more swirls in that short space of time, you need to teach him correct wash technique lol


LOL Yeh, his wash technique needs some work.. Problem is, the paint is fairly soft.



hus55 said:


> brilliant mr s!!
> 
> whats the pad you are using..?
> 
> do you have that 3M on special offer too?


3M High Gloss pads were used, or the SFX-1 Cutting pads on the previous correction..

3M products i have are the High Gloss pads and Ultra Fine Polish (60168)

Cheers!


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

another mean corrado, deadly work must have been tough


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

another superb detail :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

